
Will machine learning outperform human curation in Apple Music? - steven
https://backchannel.com/will-machine-learning-outperform-human-curation-in-apple-music-eb5f6902e817#.axltoz3no
======
syk26
Interesting, and with everything machine learning has been able to do so far,
I guess I shouldn't be surprised if machine learning did surpass humans in
curating music. But would the machine learning based curation ever present
music that's innovative or "different"? I'm curious whether the curation would
only present music that meets a certain criteria. And perhaps that's what
it'll come down to, and maybe the algorithms will know which set of criteria
best align with society at the moment and will choose music that way.

